# Need an edge at 40



## certocita (Nov 7, 2010)

Hi boys and girls,

Ok, BIG 40 last march. Over worked since 1982. Ex military inteligence. Joints worn, operations repaired. Still in the game and need and edge.



NEVER been hard core on roids. Tried HGH and pleased previously


Going on Hygetripoin 4iu ed plus primo 50mg x 60 days

Aim: Give me a little edge plus improvement and to lower the bodyfat.

Stats: Appx 95 kg bodyfat around 15 percent.

Dont want: Hair loss.

QUESTIONS: Seems many different forums say primo ok for hair whilst others say not. Would appreciate advice from gym vets around my age who experimented with similar. And naturally general advice from those in the know.

Not really concerned about huge gains. Be happy with 5-10 pounds in a year of good old quality stuff whilst trimming off the waste.

Rowing 25-45 mins 3 / 4 times per week in the morn after coffee on empty tummy.


----------



## certocita (Nov 7, 2010)

Oh .. new to this sorry ... not a newbie trainer .. been at it for 20 plus years


----------



## Soul keeper (Jul 7, 2010)

Well Hello and Welcome


----------



## CoffeeFiend (Aug 31, 2010)

certocita said:


> Hi boys and girls,
> 
> Ok, BIG 40 last march. Over worked since 1982. Ex military inteligence. Joints worn, operations repaired. Still in the game and need and edge.
> 
> ...


Welcome Mr. Bond :laugh:


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Welcome to the board


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

I always believed the hairloss sides only really effected those predisposed to it anyway.


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Welcome to the over 40s club


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

welcome


----------



## Jimbo 1 (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome

I,v been using 4ius HGH for 16 wks ruining 600mg Boldenone Undecylenate a week with it works well


----------



## certocita (Nov 7, 2010)

Friendly place thanks for the welcomes.

will check out boldenone ta for input.


----------



## certocita (Nov 7, 2010)

nothing glam about that .... plenty of us about ... any input on my question on post. Radical tats btw


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Welcome mike. alpha. tango. echo.


----------



## certocita (Nov 7, 2010)

romper stomper said:


> hhhmmmmm


nothing glam about that ... plenty of us about ... any input on my questions .. radical tats btw.


----------



## certocita (Nov 7, 2010)

hendrix said:


> Welcome mike. alpha. tango. echo.


tangoo alpha

mike alpha tango echo:thumb:


----------



## spike (Jul 27, 2009)

Welcome from yet another 40something.


----------



## iron head case (Jul 2, 2008)

I still have my hair at 41,although it is getting greyer,

i cannot see hair-loss being a problem,but im not a self made gear guru 

And Welcome to the Site


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Hows things certocita? Welcome,even tho I'm new myself! I'm pretty sure it's only those who are predisposed who'll get that. Men on your mums side of the family will give you a good idea what's in store for you..none went bald in my mums family but did go grey early...and lo and behold...I started greying too when I was about 27. Strangely tho...since starting AAS's...it has either stopped or reversed (possibly not or maybe I'm imagining it but it's definitely not as noticeable as it used to be) and with Tren (pretty sure it was the Tren) from head to toe my hair has gotten thicker and stronger. I've only ever seen one very noticeable case of male patern baldness accelerateed by AAS's. All the best and hope your cycles are productive and rewarding!


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2010)

CoffeeFiend said:


> Welcome Mr. Bond :laugh:


LOL :laugh:



hendrix said:


> Welcome mike. alpha. tango. echo.


Double-LOL :laugh::laugh:

Welcome to the board mate! Good luck with it.


----------



## MrO2b (Aug 19, 2010)

Certocita, what changes to other aspects will you be making? ie training/cardio/nutrition/supplements.

cheers.


----------



## bullseye (Nov 11, 2010)

hi d4ead u look in gd shape m8 wots ya secret?


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

If you are 40 and have a full head of hair, it is unlikely a course of gear will cause a problem. If you are worried just avoid things like Tren. Maybe go for something E-Stane


----------



## jonnybradford (Oct 17, 2010)

hi mate am 41 this year and have tried kigtropin - never tried any aas before and after initial headaches found it an excellent first option


----------

